# Brisbane Team



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi,

I have made my final submission of documents on 4th of July 2013. The Initial of CO assigned to me is L from Brisbane Team 34. Just wanted to know if anyone else has got the same CO and their experience with him/her.


Thanks and Regards,

Abhishek


----------



## arun8420 (May 28, 2013)

Hi Abhishek,
I have got the same CO.


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have made my final submission of documents on 4th of July 2013. The Initial of CO assigned to me is L from Brisbane Team 34. Just wanted to know if anyone else has got the same CO and their experience with him/her.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhishek, We are in the same boat. we have the same CO. Last requested document PCC submitted on June 18. Waiting for 190 visa grant. Pl inform us when u receive updates from CO.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

arun8420 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> I have got the same CO.


Yes Arun we spoke in PM. Waiting for the CO to update us.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Abhishek, We are in the same boat. we have the same CO. Last requested document PCC submitted on June 18. Waiting for 190 visa grant. Pl inform us when u receive updates from CO.


Hi Praise,

I am still waiting for the CO to update. The last communication from my end was on 4th of July this year when we sent the documents but no update since then. No idea what is happening in the background. Its been almost 3 weeks.

190 seems to be more quick than 189 and you sent the documents long back. Surprise to hear that there is no reply. Have you tried reaching out to the CO.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hi Praise,
> 
> I am still waiting for the CO to update. The last communication from my end was on 4th of July this year when we sent the documents but no update since then. No idea what is happening in the background. Its been almost 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Abhishek, I cannot contact the CO directly as we have an agent. Agent sent an email to CO on July 9. On July 15, the agent told me to be patient and our case will not take longer, since then no updates from him despite my requests. I have n't asked the agent to give TRN p/w as i know from the past experience that he will not share the p/w. I dont know whether the agent is communicating with CO. Waiting for updates, no other option.. I wil update you on receiving informations..Hope your case will be finalized soon.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Abhishek, I cannot contact the CO directly as we have an agent. Agent sent an email to CO on July 9. On July 15, the agent told me to be patient and our case will not take longer, since then no updates from him despite my requests. I have n't asked the agent to give TRN p/w as i know from the past experience that he will not share the p/w. I dont know whether the agent is communicating with CO. Waiting for updates, no other option.. I wil update you on receiving informations..Hope your case will be finalized soon.


From which consultancy you are processing your application if you dont mind telling me. Even I am processing my applciation from an agent but he is quite good in providing the informations


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Abhishek, I cannot contact the CO directly as we have an agent. Agent sent an email to CO on July 9. On July 15, the agent told me to be patient and our case will not take longer, since then no updates from him despite my requests. I have n't asked the agent to give TRN p/w as i know from the past experience that he will not share the p/w. I dont know whether the agent is communicating with CO. Waiting for updates, no other option.. I wil update you on receiving informations..Hope your case will be finalized soon.


Is he a MARA registered agent? Hope your case also gets finalized soon. We both are in the same boat. 


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Is he a MARA registered agent? Hope your case also gets finalized soon. We both are in the same boat.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Yes he has MARA registration.


----------



## sokolova (Jul 23, 2013)

waiting... waiting... waiting


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

Did u upload the Medicals and PCC? Did your agent has shared you the TRN p/w ? What does DIAC site says about your application status ?


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

sokolova said:


> waiting... waiting... waiting


Hi,
Do you have same CO? Have you submitted Medicals and PCC? When did u submit last requested document? Do you have an agent? Pl share ..


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

arun8420 said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> I have got the same CO.


Hi Arun, Can you pl share your time line. May be the information would be helpful for us.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Arun, Can you pl share your time line. May be the information would be helpful for us.


I would request all to please include time line in the signature so that we all can be aware of them.


Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

*190 visa*

Hi Friends,
Our agent informed that there are about 70 cases older than mine (18 June last document submission) with him waiting for Visa Grant. With one agent only this much cases, then how many cases would be handled by COs / week. Praying to God for a speedy grant for all of us.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Friends,
> Our agent informed that there are about 70 cases older than mine (18 June last document submission) with him waiting for Visa Grant. With one agent only this much cases, then how many cases would be handled by COs / week. Praying to God for a speedy grant for all of us.


Hey praise can you let me know the name of your agent and where does he operate from


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Friends,
> Our agent informed that there are about 70 cases older than mine (18 June last document submission) with him waiting for Visa Grant. With one agent only this much cases, then how many cases would be handled by COs / week. Praying to God for a speedy grant for all of us.


Hi

I'd same co. Usually she dnt respond to our mails. But if there is any update she vl inform u. She is a nice lady. I know few persons in this forum who ended up successfully with her in a span of 2months.


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

varma.abhishekvarma said:


> Hey praise can you let me know the name of your agent and where does he operate from


pl mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd same co. Usually she dnt respond to our mails. But if there is any update she vl inform u. She is a nice lady. I know few persons in this forum who ended up successfully with her in a span of 2months.


Thanks Mandanapu, I also know that our CO is good. When did u submit the last requested document and did u receive the grant?


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

mandanapu said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd same co. Usually she dnt respond to our mails. But if there is any update she vl inform u. She is a nice lady. I know few persons in this forum who ended up successfully with her in a span of 2months.


Hi Mandanapu, Do you have an agent? Have you directly communicated with CO?


----------



## arun8420 (May 28, 2013)

Praise said:


> Hi Arun, Can you pl share your time line. May be the information would be helpful for us.


Hi
The timing goes like this.
EOI 08/02/13
Invi 18/02/13
Appl 21/02/13
CO from Brisbane team34 on 04/04/13
All Doc including PCC and Medicals submitted on 02/05/13
There was no news for 4 weeks, so contacted the CO, she asked for more doc regarding Work experience which I Submitted on 03/06/13. Contacted the CO again after 4 weeks, she doesn't say anything other than the file is in progress, which I can see it myself on the net too.


----------



## arun8420 (May 28, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> hi arun,
> 
> i a planning to apply for australia,
> 
> ...


Hi, 
I dont think the job titles matter. When you get the experiance certificate see that you have the job description ie the nature of work done, the working hours, full time or part time, everything to be detailed properly. Good luck.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Arun for ur advice,,,



arun8420 said:


> Hi,
> I dont think the job titles matter. When you get the experiance certificate see that you have the job description ie the nature of work done, the working hours, full time or part time, everything to be detailed properly. Good luck.


----------



## mandanapu (Nov 2, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi Mandanapu, Do you have an agent? Have you directly communicated with CO?


I did on my self. I use to contact co through mails.


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

*Visa Grant*

Hi friends,

Today we received our 190 visa grant message through our agent. Thank God. Praise God. Thanks to all forum members. I will share the time line and the details as soon as receive it from agent.

CO was Bris Team 34 L.


----------



## varma.abhishekvarma (Nov 12, 2012)

Praise said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Today we received our 190 visa grant message through our agent. Thank God. Praise God. Thanks to all forum members. I will share the time line and the details as soon as receive it from agent.
> 
> CO was Bris Team 34 L.


Congrats Praise... Really happy for you. Please also share your experience with the CO.

Thanks,

Abhishek


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

*Thanks*

Our Time Line is given below. We have not planned when to move to Perth. Need to apply for jobs. Trusting in God for everything. CO is good. Hope all the applicants will get a speedy grant. This forum is so helpful sharing the informations, clearing the questions etc. Hope, we all can continue in the forms and communicate and help each other.


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

arun8420 said:


> Hi
> The timing goes like this.
> EOI 08/02/13
> Invi 18/02/13
> ...


You will get Visa Grant Soon dear.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## VIKRAMAV (Mar 12, 2014)

Can anyone have co allocated from team 33 Brisbane her name so e thing NINA .....? Anybody have an idea how she / he takes time NCOs I have submitted all do on 6 march 2014??????


----------



## VIKRAMAV (Mar 12, 2014)

Dear friends , anybody got CO ALLOTED FROM THE TEAM OF Brisbane team 33 , question is how good they are in process wise in timing


----------



## DSS (Feb 19, 2012)

VIKRAMAV said:


> Dear friends , anybody got CO ALLOTED FROM THE TEAM OF Brisbane team 33 , question is how good they are in process wise in timing





I heard that team 33 and 34 has been merged and its team 14. Not sure though


----------

